# Any Cubase LE users?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently bought Cubase LE as a client of mine uses it and wants to build his studio around it as well as take my audio course to learn how to use this studio.

I have not gotten a chance to get into it yet. Any Cubase LE users that have some words of advice before I dig in?
I know how idiosyncratic software can be!


----------



## kontra152 (Mar 12, 2009)

cubase le is a solid daw i have used it for years it was my first software program and i learned it in no time. it will give your projects a great sound


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi tweeksound,

As you know, there are several DAW software on the market:
Cubase, Sonar, Logic, Pro Tools, Adobe Audition, Reason, Ableton live, FL, Motu Digital Performer, Sony Acid, Garage Band...and there are other free/shareware DAW software as well.

So, what to choose?

It depends on many aspects, what your client wants (recording, mixing, composing, everything in a box, using just MIDI, video,mastering,..., you know).

I have experience with Sonar, Reason, Cubase.
Personally I have used Sonar/Cakewalk for several years (on PC), Reason, but couple of years back I switched to Cubase (1stly PC Windows XP, and recently on Mac OSX) - now, my studio is built around Cubase 5.

I have produced my 1st album with Cakewalk/Sonar.

However, (without any bias) I think Cubase LE is a good choice.
Later on one you/your client can go for the full version of it, currently Cubase 5.

Could you please tell me what exactly your client want to do?

Stefan.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cubase LE is actually a very good program. Don't worry that it doesn't cost as much as the "bigger guys" it's definitely capable of getting the job done. Some of the more technical editing and routing tricks that are easier with other DAWs are still doable, with a little use of the program and a bit of creativity. I used Cubase LE for a long time, until I went to college and was on ProTools 24/7. The only reason i use ProTools now is because my work flow is much faster on it (and my day job has me on it 8 hours a day). 
Youtube.com would have some tutorials on some features. Also, check out the Steinberg site...
http://www.steinbergusers.com/cubasele/le_support.php


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Cubase is great software! I love it. Used it for over 8 years starting from the Cubase SX... Question, why would you get a LE, if in fact the Cubase 5 is much better and much more functional compare to LE? I mean it's ok for a small projects, but I'd rather get a full version. I love the fact that there are sooooo many VST plug-ins for it that I don't even think that anyone knows how many of them is out there. By the way Tweaksound when you said:



> *"I recently bought Cubase LE as a client of mine uses it and wants to build his studio around it as well as take my audio course to learn how to use this studio?"*


What exactly did you mean by around? Hardware or an actual room of the studio??? I'm guessing Hardware. Make it a bit more clear for me plz. As well as Cubase is very intuitive program in compare to other software. I personally dig the most Cubase and Logic for a while now. I find them quite similar interface wise. But for example what I like about Logic more, is a bunch of different windows that you can personolyze and switch freely between any of them with the push of a number buttons. But at the same time in Cubase, number buttons trigger different Tools, so you don't have to go to the tool bar constantly, and Logic doesn't have that particular function. But both programs are great and most definitely worth to own. I got both of them. I use both of them quite often. So choose wisely. Cubase is great but there is a lot of other great software. 

*P.s.: Other thing is that some of the plug-ins are only available on one of programs. As well as Internal A/D/D/A of both sound great but at the same time a little bit different.*:T


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

trifidmaster said:


> Hi tweeksound,
> 
> As you know, there are several DAW software on the market:
> Cubase, Sonar, Logic, Pro Tools, Adobe Audition, Reason, Ableton live, FL, Motu Digital Performer, Sony Acid, Garage Band...and there are other free/shareware DAW software as well.
> ...


Stefan,

I too am an old user of Cakewalk/Sonar. I'm still stuck with Sonar 5 and have done many things with it. Lately, Ive been struggling with updating to v8.5 or just trying some others, like Cubase or Nuendo. I don't want to spend a lot of cash and was wondering what would be the most "bang for the buck" since my upgrade will cost hundreds. What about LE versions etc.

Any advise... is greatly appreciated!

Pep


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

> PepAX7 says:
> I don't want to spend a lot of cash and was wondering what would be the most "bang for the buck" since my upgrade will cost hundreds. What about LE versions etc.


Hi there PepAX7. I can tell you one thing for sure, that the upgrades for a software will cost you at least couple of bills in most of cases. Well unless you get a downloaded version of course, which I wouldn't advice you to do anyway. Especially for commercial purposes. For example an upgrade from Logic 8 to Logic 9 cost us about 300$. And then once you buy it the rest of upgrades are free up until next Logic 10 comes out. So it's technically a long term investment. Thus don't play it cheap and get a full official version of any software that makes your work flow quick and painless.
I love Logic, Cubase and on rare occasions I'll use Pro Tools, but I don't really like the way it's sounds though. I'll only use it if I really have to. But Cubase and Logic can perform exactly same functions and more I'd say. There is a lot of plug-ins for both of them and they sound great as well.
The difference between LE version and a full version is amount of plug-ins per channel, I believe it's limited to ehhh 2 or 3 inserts per channel. Something like that. As well as many other little limitations similar to that one. So I don't see the point to get LE, unless you are planning to say, just record audio into a program and not do any real processing with it. Of course technically you could do that via Aux's and Busses but you still gonna be limited to a small amount of insert same way. I find it quite uncomfortable. So here is a little food for thought for you. 
Cheers.
Kirill


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kirill,

yea.. I'm looking at $450 (I think) to upgrade my Sonar 5 Studio to 8.6 Sonar Producer. I've gotten some really good sound from it coupled with my RME Multiface. Course, I'm running 96K/24bit (32 psuedo) and what doesn't sound good at that rate... except... 192kHz Ha ha..

I love the MIDI power w/Sonar and the midi editing is great. I guess I should download some demos and try them out to see where I want to put my dough. I know a lot of studios use Nuendo and Logic... but isn't Logic just for Mac??

I've downloaded "Reaper" but have not tried it yet.

My big frustration right now is with ASIO and Sonar 5. I've been updating my RME ASIO drivers but Sonar 5 is getting so old that I can't get a direct link (ASIO) on the faders.

Anyway... thanks for your input!

pep


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

> * PepAX7 asked:*
> But isn't Logic just for Mac?


Yes indeed it is. But there is an older version I believe it's a v.5.5 which was made quite a while ago and it was done for Mac and PC. SO if you can find it you could try it and see how Logic works at least. I prefer Logic 9 for now to any other software, well I love Cubase as well.

Kirill :T


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

Cubase is a great DAW. it's simple, you can do kind of editing you need to do (even beat detective... though not as glamorous as Protools' you can still get'r done). The thing that i like is the stock plugs that come with is are very good and they have the ugliest GUIs. Don't let GUIs fool you, they can end up costing you alot of money if you get caught up in how things look rather than sound. plus there are way more VST plugs out there than any other kind.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

PepAX7 said:


> My big frustration right now is with ASIO and Sonar 5. I've been updating my RME ASIO drivers but Sonar 5 is getting so old that I can't get a direct link (ASIO) on the faders.


Pep,

By the way Cubase can run on ASIO as well as any other audio drivers. So I don't think that you'd regret if you'd try it. Start with the LE see how it works and then get the full version. Trust me Cubase engine sound waaaaay better, then any Pro Tools existing so far. Been there done that. In fact I can't stand the way PT sounds, you'd have to spend a whole pile of money for it's A/D/A sound good. I'd say at the least 5K$. 

Kirill


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

you can hear enough of a difference between protools and cubase to be able to make the statement that you cant stand the way PT sounds? is it the way is sounds or do you just hate protools and its status in the industry?


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Recordman said:


> you can hear enough of a difference between protools and cubase to be able to make the statement that you cant stand the way PT sounds? is it the way is sounds or do you just hate protools and its status in the industry?


Of course I can hear. Same as many other engineers. It's sound much less round in comparison to a Cubase or Logic. I don't hate on PT it's just I've done a LOT of work on all of them software together and I can totally say that PT is one of the worst sounding ones for me personally. Just take same song import it to PT and Cubase and then export them back at the same conversion sample and bit rate with or without dithering. And listen to the difference. You'll be amazed. And also I'm saying that from the budget that Pep wanted to spend. There is no way you'll be able to reach same result in a sound quality in PT by spending 450$ and a Cubase, which doesn't necessarily requires any hardware. Thus by just using an ASIO driver. And neither Digi 002 - 003 will be in same price range, nor in quality of A/D/A and Pre's aren't good to my ear either. You'd have to go PT HD to get descent results in quality of sound and I'm not even talking about the mix at all. So here you go Recordman, that's my opinion, whether you like it or not.

Kirill :heehee:


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh i didn't mean to sound like a jerk in my response. There is just a lot of speculation out there purely because of what people think or feel rather than facts. I appreciate you explaining to me as to why you think ProTools doesnt sound as good as cubase or logic and im absolutely interested in listening for the differences. thanks for the info ill try these out... right now actually 8)


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I just imported Sam Hall by the Irish Descendants and Perfect in Between by DJ Champion into protools and logic, bounced them all at 24/48 and listened back to the tracks in both DAWs and in itunes. I'll be honest. i really can't tell the difference. Im going to post these as a shoot out.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Recordman said:


> Well I just imported Sam Hall by the Irish Descendants and Perfect in Between by DJ Champion into protools and logic, bounced them all at 24/48 and listened back to the tracks in both DAWs and in itunes. I'll be honest. i really can't tell the difference. Im going to post these as a shoot out.


Have you used same hardware for both software apps or were they different? Digi 002 or PT LE/HD? 
Kirill


----------



## Fenderwim (May 5, 2010)

I use Cubase already for years.

Started with Cubase LE, upgraded later to Studio 4 and now use Cubase 5.

All the major DAW's are pretty good nowadays and discussions about what is better are not that meaning full.
More important is your own experience, which only comes thru the years.

Cheers

Wim


----------



## Rob61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cubase is a good program for audio and MIDI. I use Nuendo, its big brother.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

I, too, prefer Cubase over Pro Tools. I used primarily Pro Tools in a commercial studio for about 3 years, but used Cubase on side projects. I found Pro Tools to be fairly quick, as others have said, using shortcut keys. However. Cubase's shortcut keys are completely programmable, and I found myself moving faster in Cubase on many different levels than in Pro Tools. Furthermore, the amount of power per unit of cash is much greater when you get into the high end gear. Upgrading from a simple ProTools system to a 24 channel simultaneous tracking system with a serious control surface costs you about $30-$40 K! Doing the same with Cubase or most any of the other DAW set-ups cost you more like $10K. And the sound....

I really love the RME interfaces, which were made with Cubase in mind - at least in the early days. Their A/D converters are very reliable extremely accurate and clear, and very precise. My system uses the fiber optic cable (ADAT) which is convenient and sounds flawless. I have only recently considered trying Logic; however, I have had such wonderful experiences with my Cubase, I'm not sure I can trust anyone else to the same level.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Very much agreed with most of the point that you mentioned. I use all of em 8))) Just for the compatibility-sake... But personally prefer Cubase and Logic. Both very reliable and awesome software. PT is ok but not my personal preference. Price ranges are totally insane when you go high end gear for PT...


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

PT sounds fine. You just have to know how to use it . I do all my stuff in PT and there's nothing wrong with it. All this stuff about "this DAW sounds better than this one" is a bad argument. The software doesn't make the sound, it just helps you get it into your PC to work with. You get out of it what YOU put into it. That goes for ALL DAWS and recordings and mixes.

IMO it's a tired old argument, they can all sound the same, do mostly the same things. Use what you're comfortable with, rather than bashing it all. I like cubase and reaper, they're just not for me. PT is just easy to work with for me.

The only bad thing about PT is the real time bouncing of files. that slows your flow down real fast. especially if you want to listen to a mix in a different location to take notes and such.

Prices are insane for PTHD if you buy brand new. Ebay rocks for PTHD. You easily save 8k.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

lol nothing against PT, it's just a personal preference, just like Canon and Nikon cameras. I got PT as well but don't use it too much, just have it for compatibility...


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

You know what's funny? I'd choose cubase over nuendo. lol


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

I prefer Protools. Got Logic and Cubase. But I'm always using PT, even when a client comes to the studio with a Cubase session I still use Protools.

Takes some time to get it all set in Protools but it's worth it. At least for me.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> You know what's funny? I'd choose cubase over nuendo. lol


Really??

I have been mulling over the possible upgrade to Nuendo for several years - never have justified it. but I find that statement intersting.

As far as comparing DAW's, I think you're right. You can't really argue that one is better than another when the software is all digital and it's basically doing the same thing. However, there might be a difference in the A/D and preamp gear. People can get into ProTools pretty cheap with a small two-channel interface. Perhaps the argument should be in how these devices compare to the competition.

Since ProTools interface technology is highly controlled, this becomes a big deal. You get what you can afford, and that's what you're stuck with. Upgrading, down the road, is only an option when it becomes affordable. So whether you choose one or the other, you can have high end. The question really becomes, "How much are you willing to spend?"

I agree that Pro Tools is very extremely user friendly. The only program I found easier was Cakewalk. Cubase and Logic are both a little more involved when it comes down to mastering them. You have to make up your mind to study them before plunging in because not everything is straight forward. Nevertheless, once learned, they do flow just as naturally as Pro Tools - they just flow a different way, and the terrain is very different.... You might say, perhaps it's easier to get lost without the maps than in Pro Tools!


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Fenderwim said:


> I use Cubase already for years.
> 
> All the major DAW's are pretty good nowadays and discussions about what is better are not that meaning full.
> More important is your own experience, which only comes thru the years.
> ...


Off-topic:
Hi there Wim, nice having you here at PAS, welcome. Seen a lot of post from you at homerecording.be 

On-Topic:
I totally agree about your own experience. It's that I started many years ago with PT and Cubase, that's why I prefer PT mostly for audio and Cubase for midi. 

It's not that I really think PT is better then any other DAW. But time is money. So what can cost me a day working with ProTools would probably cost me two or more days with any other DAW.

So yes it's all about yourself, your work flow and experience you have with a DAW.


----------

